# Webanwendung oder Applicationserver



## lohr (13. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

Ich möchte ein kleines Kartenspiel in Java realisieren.
Mein Wissen die Logik und alles was dahintersteckt (Grafik, Sound...) halte ich für ausreichend und möchte dies nun vertiefen.
An diesem Spiel sollten 4 Spieler teilnehmen (für welches Spiel exakt habe ich mich noch nicht entschieden), es wäre auch interessant mehrere "Tische" zu realisieren das mehr als 4 Spieler gleichzeit spielen könnten.

Nun zur Grundfrage...
In Bezug auf Web Entwicklung habe ich noch so gut wie keine Kenntnisse und daher würde ich euch gerne Fragen, was ihr für dieses kleine "Projekt" als sinnvoller erachtet.
Entweder ich schreibe mir einen Server und einen Client, den Client kann man dann herunterladen und durch diesen zu meinem Spielserver connecten und ich arbeite mich in Richtung JSP an.
Meine persönlicher Favorit wäre wohl Methode 1 da ich mich nicht mit HTML PHP usw beschäftigen müsste...

Zusätzlich würde ich gerne Spielerdaten (login, pw...) gerne persistent ablegen in einer MySQL Tabelle wohl am besten, wie sieht so etwas aus da ich in dieser Richtung leider völlig unerfahren bin?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Hilfe!

Gruß Alex


----------



## byte (13. Mai 2008)

Was möchtest Du denn jetzt genau wissen?


----------



## Gast (13. Mai 2008)

Zur "Grundfrage":

Was ist denn jetzt die Frage?

Spielerdaten:

Wie wäre es mit einer Tabelle Spieler die Name, ID, E-Mail-Adresse, Passwort (natürlich verschlüsselt) enthält? Oder was genau meinst du?


----------



## lohr (14. Mai 2008)

Fragen:
1. Das ganze als Application(Server) laufen laßen und per Clients darauf zugreifen oder per JSP eine Internetseite "drumrum" bauen?

2. Mit welcher API bekomme ich am Besten eine Verbindung zu MySQL her? (Ist ja glaube ich in der Standard API nur teilweise implementiert)


----------



## byte (14. Mai 2008)

zu 1.) Wie soll man diese Frage so pauschal beantworten? Es kommt drauf an, ob Du eine Webanwendung haben willst oder nicht. Der Vorteil von Webanwendungen ist, dass der Nutzer nix installieren muss. Er muss lediglich die Seite im Browser aufrufen. Wenn Du einen Fatclient programmierst, musst Du ihn verteilen. 
In beiden Fällen brauchst Du aber einen Server.

zu 2.) Datenbankanbindung macht mit in Java mit JDBC und in Deinem Fall den passenden MySQL-JDBC-Treibern.


----------



## tfa (14. Mai 2008)

> 1. Das ganze als Application(Server) laufen laßen und per Clients darauf zugreifen oder per JSP eine Internetseite "drumrum" bauen?



Du musst schon wissen, was du machen möchtest. Ein Browser-Spiel oder einen richtigen Client mit z.B. Swing-Oberfläche?



> 2. Mit welcher API bekomme ich am Besten eine Verbindung zu MySQL her? (Ist ja glaube ich in der Standard API nur teilweise implementiert)



Zusätzlich zur API brauchst du noch den JDBC-Treiber. Der heißt Connector/J und ist über die MySQL-Homepage zu finden.


----------



## lohr (14. Mai 2008)

vielen dank 
werd mir den JDBC Treiber mal anguggn... und es wird dann wohl ne Server <-> Client Anwendung für nen Browser Game kann ich zu wenig HTML / PHP...


----------



## lohr (15. Mai 2008)

So kleiner Nachtrag meinerseits ich hoffe ihr könnt mir kurz helfen, hab mir mal den JDBC Treiber nen bissel angeguggt, dabei ist mir konkret eine Frage eingefallen.

Wie funktioniert ein sogenanntes Objekt Mapping, das heißt ein Objekt nennen wir es mal Punktestand soll immer in der SQL Tabell stehen.
Nun wäre es ja schwachsinnig immer den Wert in SQL und in der Variable (Objekt) in Java zu ändern, gibt es etwas und wenn ja wie mache ich das das wenn ich das Objekt in Java änder automatisch in SQL geändert "gemapped" wird.


----------



## tfa (15. Mai 2008)

Was du suchst nennt sich ORM (Objekt-Relationaler Mapper), Z.B. http://www.hibernate.org/


----------



## lohr (15. Mai 2008)

hm für mich sieht das aus als wäre das nur für Browseranwendungen, oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## byte (15. Mai 2008)

Ja Du hast Recht. Du siehst das falsch.


----------

